# Xmas trifle



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

At Xmas time one of my exes used to make a trifle type thing using weetabix soaked in fruit juice as a base, sugar free jelly with fruit thru it as a next level then the old American formula Met-Rx next topped off with a lower calorie whipped cream topping. She'd grate some dairy milk chocolate over the top to finish it off, it was absolutely delicious.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds it... xX sure it will be tried and varied!!


----------



## shane90 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think so , ...

HGH


----------

